# London-public Transport



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
We are off to stay for a weekend at the Caravan Club site in Crystal Palace. (Whilst we still can-see my other post !  )This is to give us a base to do a bit of central London sightseeing and we will want to use public transport (Bus/Tube) for the whole of one day (Saturday). Question: is there a travelcard or pass that can be bought to cover all this for one day, or would we have to pay individual fares? Also, where would we get such a thing? (We are a family of four-two kids.)
Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

you can buy a pass for bus and tube travel, we paid £7 all day travel that was 2 years ago you can buy them from the caravan site i think. or try here http://www.visitlondon.com/travel/getting_around/travelcards


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Get a day ticket - runs from after 09:30 hrs and costs very little. Have a look at http://www.tfl.gov.uk - everything there that you'll need.

Dougie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will see more from the top of a bus, if you plan your routes ahead then you will see just as much as the tour buses at a 1/4 of the price.
there is an awful lot to see, Have a great time.


cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We spend a few days at the CC site every 3 or 4 years.

Sound advice above and the bus stops outside the site.
It's such an easy and stress free way to see London


----------

